# Learning Church History



## Dekybo (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm looking for some comprehensive works on church history. I have yet to really study this part of Christianity, so any recommendations or links to previous threads would be appreciated.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 4, 2016)

Dekybo said:


> I'm looking for some comprehensive works on church history. I have yet to really study this part of Christianity, so any recommendations or links to previous threads would be appreciated.



How deep do you want to go?

_Beginner_

Bruce Shelley, _Church History in Plain Language_

_Intermediate_

Everett Ferguson. Forgot the exact title
Justo Gonzalez's two volume work
Phillip Schaff's 8 volume series. Kind of overkill on volume 1, but the rest is good.

_Advanced_

Any specialized work on a key aspect of Church history.


----------



## Dekybo (Dec 4, 2016)

More beginner, but thank you for the next steps as I'm sure I'll get there later.


----------



## TheOldCourse (Dec 4, 2016)

Nick Needham's 2000 years of Christ's Power is another oft recommended beginner title. I believe he's only made it to four volumes of a proposed 5, but they're very good. Very readable but more in-depth than Shelley's work.


----------



## Dekybo (Dec 4, 2016)

Great thanks.


----------



## NickCamp (Dec 4, 2016)

I think these are a great place to start! 

"The Story of Christianity, Vol. 1: The Early Church to the Dawn of the Reformation"

https://www.amazon.com/Story-Christianity-Vol-Church-Reformation/dp/006185588X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480881475&sr=8-1&keywords=Gonzales+story+of+Christianity

"The Story of Christianity, Vol. 2: The Reformation to the Present Day"

https://www.amazon.com/Story-Christianity-Vol-Reformation-Present/dp/0061855898/ref=pd_sim_14_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=0061855898&pd_rd_r=9Q3XCEFRJX8NK9M7TTDZ&pd_rd_w=78Peq&pd_rd_wg=L8qB0&psc=1&refRID=9Q3XCEFRJX8NK9M7TTDZ


----------



## Dekybo (Dec 4, 2016)

I have his first volume, but I guess I didn't realize there were 2. This is the only book I own on church history.


----------



## RobertBruce (Dec 4, 2016)

I did my seminary training last century before Gonzales had a chance to publish, so we used Latourette. It comes in two volumes, and is basic but still comprehensive.

1. https://www.amazon.com/History-Christianity-Beginnings-1500-Revised/dp/0060649526

2. https://www.amazon.com/History-Christianity-Reformation-Latourette-1975-10-15/dp/B01JXOUIPA/


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 4, 2016)

If and when you might be interested in moderately advanced history, Schaff's work is available on line here.


----------



## Dekybo (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks so much guys. I have much to read now


----------



## mgkortus (Dec 4, 2016)

A History of the Christian Church by Williston Walker. 

Advantage: Only one volume. Very well written.


----------



## yeutter (Dec 5, 2016)

I second Matt's recommendation. 

I would also recommend obtaining the volume of the Church Fathers that includes the dogmatic decrees of the Seven Oecumenical Synods. This will help you understand the battles for orthodoxy fought by the early Church.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 5, 2016)

mgkortus said:


> A History of the Christian Church by Williston Walker.
> 
> Advantage: Only one volume. Very well written.



I almost recommended him. He is fantastic on post-apostolic issues. He is kind of a liberal and weak on stuff prior to 100 AD.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 5, 2016)

I think you might enjoy watching Bob Godfrey lecture on the topic for Ligonier Ministries. http://www.ligonier.org/store/a-survey-of-church-history-part-1-dvd/

Lots of them, maybe the whole series is online. https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...r+ministries+godfrey+church+history&FORM=VDRE

The series is loooong, but then so is the history of the NT church. Plus, you have the advantage of listening/watching in a conversational tone. You can stop and rewind to hear something again. You can take notes. You'll learn a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dekybo (Dec 5, 2016)

I appreciate all of the help. Many great books and links.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 6, 2016)

TheOldCourse said:


> Nick Needham's 2000 years of Christ's Power is another oft recommended beginner title. I believe he's only made it to four volumes of a proposed 5, but they're very good. Very readable but more in-depth than Shelley's work.


I second this. Easy to read but a good depth. Confessionally Reformed. Very valuable work.


----------



## LeeD (Dec 6, 2016)

John Gerstner's Handouts from Church History lectures are available for free (20-30 videos) - http://www.ligonier.org/learn/series/handout-church-history/

Another excellent primer (250 pages or so) is published by Banner of Truth - Sketches in Church History


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 6, 2016)

Stephen L Smith said:


> TheOldCourse said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Needham's 2000 years of Christ's Power is another oft recommended beginner title. I believe he's only made it to four volumes of a proposed 5, but they're very good. Very readable but more in-depth than Shelley's work.
> ...



And he is a powerful speaker.
http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...ction=sermonsspeaker&keyword=Dr.^Nick^Needham


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 6, 2016)

This website looks interesting!

http://www.theologywebsite.com/history/


----------

